# Resin Crypt's "Yes Master" sculpted by Adam Dougherty



## RESIN CRYPT (Nov 17, 2010)

Please pm me for futher info.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like a great sculpt by Adam!.. i don't reconise the character??.. and what is he holding in it's hand?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Flies?... Flies?... Big juicy flies?


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Renfield looks great. He has captured the likeness very well.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

IanWilkinson said:


> ... i don't reconise the character??.. and what is he holding in it's hand?


That's Dwight Frye as Renfield in _Dracula_ (1931).


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful likeness of Dwight Frye!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

otto said:


> Flies?... Flies?... Big juicy flies?


Looks like a good spot for the spider in the customizing kit ! ? Yummy !


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great sculpt with that insane, neurotic look he had in the movie. It would make a great addition to a Legosi Dracula.

Bob K.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent sculpt!

I wish the fashion were still to wear pants that high!


----------

